# Do You Count The Bar Weight?



## mattyb009 (Feb 1, 2007)

As above really chaps, do u count the weight of the bar on Bench, Squats, Deads, Rows - What ever!!

For some reason i never have, just started training with a new lad and he counts it.

considering its 20kg's it seems worth adding!!


----------



## janitor (Jul 2, 2010)

I count it and thought everybody did! Hmm am i cheating then lol


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Ya gota count i,it weighs 20kg if it's an olly 7footer

I don't write it in my book though,just the plates as it makes it easier for me lol


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Yer course mate! Its the total of what your lifting!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 25, 2010)

yeah ive always counted the bar weight


----------



## redneil75 (May 6, 2009)

yes of course. as you say an oly bar is 20kg so you got to count it. they do in PL and oly lifting comps so i think thats a good bench mark for the rest of us.


----------



## XL (Aug 12, 2009)

I don't know anyone that doesn't.


----------



## baz1983 (Aug 29, 2009)

bar doesnt lift itself, course you count it!


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

baz1983 said:


> bar doesnt lift itself, course you count it!


100% agree!!


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

add it


----------



## mattyb009 (Feb 1, 2007)

oh ill be adding it alright! it brings my benchpress a bit more into par with the rest of my lifts, a 90kg bench is far more impressive to me than 70kg.


----------



## 71081 (Apr 23, 2009)

dont count it. because your only cheating yourself..........

i just wanted to be different, see if anyone replies to me........ha


----------



## crampy (Jun 19, 2010)

As already said the bar doesnt move itself so yeah count it mate


----------



## welshman (May 22, 2008)

You wouldn't measure your nob and not count your bellend would you?


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2010)

welshman said:


> You wouldn't measure your nob and not count your bellend would you?


I like this lol. no u wouldnt!


----------



## crampy (Jun 19, 2010)

welshman said:


> You wouldn't measure your nob and not count your bellend would you?


That made me LOL so reps your way


----------



## DNC (Jan 8, 2009)

welshman said:


> You wouldn't measure your nob and not count your bellend would you?


 :lol: :lol: Quality:thumbup1:


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Yes of course you would count it.


----------



## Ninja (Apr 28, 2010)

I do always count it...


----------



## fat-2-thi-2-mus (Mar 8, 2010)

as asda would say " every little helps"


----------



## edwards1990 (Nov 22, 2010)

I train from home with some bars that vary quite a lot so I don't bother, perhaps I should weigh them though so I can jump on the bar bandwagon


----------



## Carboy (Mar 6, 2010)

Yep!

Does anybody know how much the bar weighs on a smith machine??


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

I dont count it or think of it when in the gym

But when im down the pub with my pals it gets added on to the amount i lift,

Depending on how much i drink the more kg i also add


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Honestly i just load up every plate i can find and do my sets with that, never looked at the weight because its never enough so no i don't count the bar.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Carboy said:


> Yep!
> 
> Does anybody know how much the bar weighs on a smith machine??


minus 20kg for using a smith machine


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

never have counted the bar weight but perhaps i will from now on


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

I know a guy that enjoys listing the weights he lifts by counting only the plates on one side. He also speaks of these weights in a manner that infers he is well acquainted with them, for example "I did my 25s, 35s, 45s, and couldn't do my 50s". The conversation repeats week after week.

What a swell guy.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Carboy said:


> Yep!
> 
> Does anybody know how much the bar weighs on a smith machine??


Hi mate i believe with all the gubbins included the smith machine bar weighs 25kg .. hope this helps. well ours does anyway !!!


----------



## Mr.Hench (Oct 4, 2009)

I count the plates and bar, this is because thats the amount of force i have 2 overcome. Also how can you compare your lifts on a smith to bb, a 7ft bar to a 6ft one?


----------



## Musashi (Oct 21, 2009)

I do count it, but I always say xxx kg including the bar when stating a weight lifted.


----------



## ostrain (Sep 8, 2009)

I have never not counted the bar weight.


----------



## WaxOnWaxOff (Mar 11, 2010)

I just count the plates. I dont need to give myself an ego boost, I dont have to prove anything to anyone.


----------



## Damola (Dec 9, 2010)

i always count the bar but for some reason thought i was wrong for doing it. gd to know most people do as well


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

XL said:


> I don't know anyone that doesn't.


Seems we do now..

Of course you count it .............your lifting it aint ye .............numbnuts


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

a 100Kg press is 2 plates per side so gotta count the bar


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Yeah, I count the bar. At the end of the day your lifting that as well.


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Why the **** would you not count the bar, its a weight aint it!? lol 

-For those who don't - so when a person is doing just the bar (say a beginner) are you lifting nothing? No, they are lifting 20kg.

Do dumbbells 20kg and under count as nothing as well?

ARE YOU MAD LOL


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

I always count the bar, it weight your lifting at the end of the day

I know a few people that only count one side of the weight

They say im benching 20s at the moment so that means there benching 60KG

It better just to count the bar :thumbup1:


----------



## Scott.EFC (Jan 5, 2010)

Yes. Ive always counted the bar


----------



## Mark j (Oct 28, 2009)

Yep


----------



## Andrew Jacks (Sep 29, 2010)

I just keep increasing the weight until it will not move, I am not in a competition with anyone and do not record the weight, weightlifters certainly count the weight so on that grounds alone I would say you should if you must brag about it, otherwise it is just a meaningless number which often leads to poor technique and pulling of muscles when people try and set new records, a poor method of training IMHO


----------



## Vibrance (Aug 28, 2009)

No needs a poll also.


----------



## nelly1972 (Jun 15, 2010)

No need for a poll, those that have the knowledge know that the bar is included in total weight. good enough for powerlifters/strongmen comps then good enough for me..


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2010)

WaxOnWaxOff said:


> I just count the plates. I dont need to give myself an ego boost, I dont have to prove anything to anyone.


you got an anti gravity bar too???


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

WaxOnWaxOff said:


> I just count the plates. I dont need to give myself an ego boost, I dont have to prove anything to anyone.


Ironic, you sound like you're trying to boost your ego by saying you don't count the bar weight..

People who don't are either amateurs or have no common sense


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

I don't count the bar weight, just the plates added. Am not at all interested in how my strength compares to anyone else, just if it's progressing in a way I'm happy with.

Just a question for those who do count bar weight... do you also count the weight of dumbbell handles? If so how much do they weigh? I know an oly barbell is 19-22kg depending on the brand, but no idea for dbs.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

I count the bar if putting up a PB on deads for instance.

but in my gym book I only count the plates as it's easier that way.

P.S.

My 20" olly dumbell handles are 5.5kg


----------



## eurgar (May 5, 2008)

Can't believe this thred is 4 pages long :confused1:


----------



## J55TTC (Nov 2, 2009)

I never have.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## K1eran (Jan 9, 2011)

welshman said:


> You wouldn't measure your nob and not count your bellend would you?


Haha that's right


----------



## Little Ron (Aug 10, 2010)

I don't tend to count the bar but I trained on a normal bar for years, not an olympic one so it weighs what 5 maybe 10kgs? Hardly seemed worth it. This is the bar in question:










I probably would with an olympic bar though as it makes sense.


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

What a ****ing ridiculous question, if you are taking any notice of the weights at all you should of course count the bar.

Did Andy Bolton not count the bar when he broke the 1000lbs deadlift barrier.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2011)

Dave 0511 said:


> What a ****ing ridiculous question, if you are taking any notice of the weights at all you should of course count the bar.
> 
> Did Andy Bolton not count the bar when he broke the 1000lbs deadlift barrier.


I'm not a powerlifter so not really that interested to the degree I'd get all pent up over it. Calm down dave lol.


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

ok look simple

if your never going to tell anyone what you lift and your keeping a record for yourself its still wise to count the bar in case the next time you only get a 6 foot bar your lifting less and your records wouldn't show it.

I guess if your lifting at home and know you will always have the same equipment and your never telling anyone its not really relevant.

if your talking about what your lifting with friends you count the bar just so they know what the fuk your talking about.

ohh and smith machines tend to only weight 7kg - 15kg never come across a 25kg one before


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

Yeah I suppose I was a bit aggressive lol. The point is, if you count the weights in any fashion, you should count the bar. If you only ever go by the feel of the weight then fair enough.


----------



## { KLAUS } (May 27, 2010)

welshman said:


> You wouldn't measure your nob and not count your bellend would you?


hahaha that is joke

I dont see why you wouldnt count the bar, still lifting it. X


----------

